# Changing nets and curtains in Rapido 986M



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Please can anyone help? I would like to change the curtains and the nets. Is it just a very fiddlely job to remove the curtains and nets or are we missing something! The curtains are attached to the wood and there is a separate rail for the nets which have yachts in the pattern with fringes of ships' wheels. Is this standard to Rapido or would they have been installed by the previous owner?

Val


----------



## Lindsay (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi Val
We have a Rapido 740F. Our nets are quite plain with a 'non-descript' random sort of pattern. They hang from small plastic curtain hooks which are quite easy to remove, if a bit fiddley!
The curtains appear to be fixed to the wood pelmet, but are in fact secured with velcro and can easily be removed. This gives better access to the net curtain rail.
If yours is the same system, the process is quite simple!
Hope this helps.
Lindsay


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Dear Lindsay
Thank you for your reply. 

We have just checked and the curtains are attached to a rail in a groove in the wood and have curtain hooks so they can be drawn. Dave wonders if the wood ca be removed but we don't really see how!

We shall keep trying because I will have to change them eventually!

Val


----------



## Mattyrodill (Nov 14, 2007)

Hi
Did this in our 941M (2002,) that is year of van and not when I did it! I was as perplexed as you. Seem to remember having to be a contortionist on the back bed and almost doing my back in a few times.
Think I ended up taking down the tracking there are tiny screws if you lever the pelmet wood forward and use a torch you can just about see them.
Really fiddly job but managed it in the end.
Good luck!


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks. We will give it a go! 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Many thanks. We will give it a go! 

Val


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi
As you will see from my posting we are now in France staying with friends. With their help we have taken down the nets and the curtains!!!

I am not sure what if anything we will replace them with!!!

Val


----------



## tony50 (Oct 16, 2007)

I would phone Wokingham Motor homes I sure Martin the owner or Paul the technician would give advice .

tony 50


----------

